
Is Shelly Cloud faster than Heroku? - mribica
http://blog.shellycloud.com/2013/05/is-shelly-cloud-faster-than-heroku.html
======
knodi
Could someone that has used shelly cloud in production share their thoughts on
stability and service of it please?

------
wahsd
Not specifically about this post or topic, but I kind of miss that blog posts
don't have the Conclusions...call them summaries, if you will..at the start
of a post.

I get it, all authors want all readers to read the whole of their masterpiece.
Unfortunately, though, we live in a world where we are deluged with fluff and
rubbish; we need concise, detailed, and conclusive summaries at the start in
order to make a judgement as to whether reading the details is necessary or
even valuable.

I don't think trying to hold out out of fear that the whole post won't be read
is all that productive; possibly even counter-productive.

~~~
AndreasFrom
I agree. One of the things I love about scientific papers is being able to
read the abstract to determine if the whole paper is worth reading.

------
Goranek
I know that bashing Heroku is popular this days but seriously i don't like
what you did.

I'm not a fan of your way of getting users by pointing some non-objective
figures and saying hey we're faster & better than the competition.

Seriously, you should benchmark and say "we can do this, this and this", and
let your users decide if you're faster, better.. because doing it in your way,
is just ugly and not fair.

Btw, I like your design. You mention redis on your site, but there is no redis
in the pricing.

~~~
Kequc
I like it.

They offered way more information to us than the route you are suggesting and
opened themselves up to more internet scrutiny as a result. I know that
"Shelly is faster than Heroku says Shelly." isn't the first thing you want to
hear but they offered a comparison in key areas that I find interesting.

What if they just took all the numbers that Heroku offered, then offered their
numbers in all of those areas. That is essentially what has happened but we
don't need to compile both sets together ourselves because it was already paid
for someone to do it.

Arguably Shelly offering numbers that could be compared with Heroku's numbers
would be nearly the same thing but less convenient.

------
josho
Are the response times faster because the company and its servers are both
based in the EU? So, really the response time charts are showing the benefit
of simply eliminating a cross Atlantic network hop? So, is this a solution for
companies targeting EU customers?

~~~
grk
The tests were ran from a Hetzner server against Shelly Cloud and Heroku EU,
so that shouldn't affect the results.

We are however targeting EU customers, we have servers in EU datacenters. We
have plans to expand to the US later.

~~~
josho
Thank you for the response!

I'll keep an eye out for your US launch! Competition is a good thing.

------
scrapcode
Have you considered data centers located in North America at some point?

~~~
grk
We're planning to do this eventually, but we're focusing on EU right now.

------
james2vegas
Doesn't matter, only supports Ruby on Rails.

Might care when it supports stuff I actually use, like Heroku does.

~~~
grk
We support all Ruby frameworks, not only Rails.

We believe that by focusing on Ruby we can provide better service than we
would if we had to support multiple runtimes and application architectures.

~~~
joshguthrie
My node.js setup wants to thank you for your attention to our kind. I think
I'm also hearing some Django persons hissing on this.

But thanks, reading your "We are so much better than Heroku because X" auto-
congratulatory post to then see you stumble on the issue of multiple languages
was funny :)

~~~
grk
We're not saying that Shelly Cloud better than Heroku in general, we're just
pointing out that focusing on one language has it's benefits. There is a
market for generic solutions like Heroku, and specific ones like Shelly Cloud,
Nodejitsu, etc.

------
mmariani
I would only take seriously tests like this if my apps consisted of displaying
"Hello World" to paying customers. So far I couldn't find a business model to
monetize this type of application.

As a result, I find these tests to be meaningless no matter how pretty the
graphs are.

~~~
grk
By keeping the test apps simple, we limit the app code's effect on the
results, and show the overhead of the providers' infrastructure.

You're welcome to fork <https://github.com/shellycloud/baseline-performance>
and provide a better test.

~~~
mmariani
No thank you, I have other work to do now. That reminds me I have to drop HN
and get back to work. So excuse my short reply.

An even better way to test your platform would be to offer future customers
free accounts with reasonable limits to test their applications with real data
and load. I realize you offer 20€ for free, but that doesn't cover a real
test.

